# G13 Engine coolant! Need advice!



## Mk6jetta33 (Aug 1, 2017)

So my coolant warning light came on this morning and when I shut the car off and turned it back on it was off and hasn't come back on yet. Checked my coolant level and it's maybe 1/2 an inch below min level. Question is how long should I drive it like this? Closet vw dealer to me is 40 mins aeay.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd add some distilled water, up to the min. level when cold.
And take your car to the dealer to have it checked out.
You may have a slow leak some where in the cooling system.


----------



## yourusernamehere (Jul 16, 2016)

OP,

Your thermostat may have been stuck upon first start up, then after the car was already in the process of getting warm you mention that you turned it off then back on and the warning was gone... 

Weather fluctuations will cause funky things to happen to mechanical parts during mostly spring and fall...

I'd look into a thermostat or water pump being the culprit - more thermostat though as it seemed to go away when restarted. I don't think a water pump failing would be that inconsistent...

I'd wager on the car being ok to drive as long as you don't see the coolant temp rising too high. Keep an eye on the gauge however, as it may show less than halfway (~190°F) meaning that more than likely the thermostat is shot. They are relatively inexpensive and a quick Google for a DIY will tell you the tools necessary to replace it. 

Don't get freaked out by any of this, just plan on one of those two parts going bad in the near future and be ready to either take it for servicing or tackle it yourself.

Good luck, report back with your findings and keep us posted for the best possible help that forum members can offer.

Remember, if you don't keep us posted and just post when something breaks it becomes very difficult to assist you with future diagnostics. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fogcat (Apr 29, 2015)

Throughout HOT weather; mine loses some coolant and drops down to min level. It has happened 3 times in 2 years. A local shop said if we drove long periods on highway, it could discharge because of expansion and the when cold it was low. Since then I've had to replace a lot of parts (including thermostat because of an accident) and it did the same thing. No leak can be found and the car has run fine the whole time.

I am not saying there isn't anything wrong for you, but anecdotal evidence from myself says be careful and watch it closely, there may be nothing wrong at all. Better safe than sorry though.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Or maybe nothing is wrong. What years/model/engine is your car and how many miles since you have added coolant?


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

stratclub said:


> Or maybe nothing is wrong. What years/model/engine is your car and how many miles since you have added coolant?


Just a comment; My '13 TDI has 240,000+ miles on it, NEVER changed the coolant...
Had a very VERY small leak at about 190,000, so topped off every couple of months...

Going on 110,000 with my '15 TSI, original coolant. Checked the level this past weekend, was
fine..

As long as it does not get contaminated, it will last.


----------

